# Grenoble : PommeBouffe 2 : décembre 2004



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2004)

Suite au succès de la précédente *Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*, j'en organise une nouvelle :


*vendredi 10 ou le samedi 11 décembre **

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... 

 Grenoble : toujours au Bistro Romain *​

*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 10/12** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- 
-  

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 11/12** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
-  

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

-  
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- 
-


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2004)

Prochaine  *Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*

*vendredi 10 ou le samedi 11 décembre **

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... 

 Grenoble : toujours au Bistro Romain *​

*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 10/12** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
-  

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 11/12** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
-  

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebOliver 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- 
-


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Prochaine  *Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*

*vendredi 10 ou le samedi 11 décembre **

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... 

 Grenoble : toujours au Bistro Romain à 19h30 *​

*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 10/12** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
-  

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 11/12** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
-  

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebOliver 
- Yefi
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- 
-


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2004)

Prochaine  *Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*

*vendredi 10 ou le samedi 11 décembre **

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... 

 Grenoble : toujours au Bistro Romain à 19h30 *​

*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 10/12** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
-  

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 11/12** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
-  

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebOliver 
- Yefi
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- 
-


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

Prochaine  *Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*

*vendredi 10 ou le samedi 11 décembre **

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... 

   Grenoble : toujours au Bistro Romain à 19h30 *​ 

*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 10/12** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  - 
  -  

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 11/12** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  - 
  -  

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - WebOliver 
  - Yefi
  - 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





  - Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir  c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
  -


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir  c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...


Tout le week-end ? pas grave, tu l'emmènes !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tout le week-end ? pas grave, tu l'emmènes !



Quelle excellente idée... Mais cette fois, il va bien vérifier de conserver ses clés sur lui.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelle excellente idée... Mais cette fois, il va bien vérifier de conserver ses clés sur lui.


 coooooooool, ça ferai une fille de plus ! ! ! ! !  ;-)


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

Si je lui dire de venir je crois quel va me flinguer sur place... Une AES pour son anniversaire :hein:


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2004)

Elle vient juste pour la bouffe...


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Elle vient juste pour la bouffe...


 Elle voudra jamais, elle aime pas les ordinateurs


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Elle voudra jamais, elle aime pas les ordinateurs



Qui a parlé d'ordinateurs?  C'est juste... une... bouffe...


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui a parlé d'ordinateurs?  C'est juste... une... bouffe...


 Tu me vois lui dire :"Cheri viens pour ton Anniversaire, je t'invite au resto, en revenche, il va y avoir pleins de monde que tu ne connais pas, dans un monde que tu ne connais pas, que tu n'aimes pas, mais c'est pas grave, hein ?"

Attends, je vais pas venir à une TBAES (Taho! Bouffe Apple Expo Sauvage) Le jours de son anniversaire...


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Attends, je vais pas venir à une TBAES (Taho! Bouffe Apple Expo Sauvage) Le jours de son anniversaire...


c'est quand son anniversaire ?


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand son anniversaire ?


 Le 10


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

Et le 11 on fait ça avec la Famille...


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2004)

ça t'empêche de venir un des deux soirs ?
bon d'accord, j'insiste pas ! Tan pis pour toi


----------



## JBMAC (10 Novembre 2004)

Et si tu changeais de copine??? 


Bon OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






JB


----------



## litle_big_one (10 Novembre 2004)

Prochaine *Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*​ 

*vendredi 10 ou le samedi 11 décembre *

*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *

*Grenoble : toujours au Bistro Romain à 19h30 *





*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 10/12** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
- 

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 11/12** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
- 

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebOliver 
- Yefi
- litle_big_one (  Taho )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
-


----------



## appleman (15 Novembre 2004)

Bon je vais essayer de venir...


----------



## appleman (15 Novembre 2004)

Prochaine *Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*


*vendredi 10 ou le samedi 11 décembre *

*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *

*Grenoble : toujours au Bistro Romain à 19h30 *​ 

*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 10/12** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- 
- 

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 11/12** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
- 

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebOliver 
- Yefi
- litle_big_one (  Taho )
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...


----------



## Taho! (16 Novembre 2004)

au final, pour le moment ils ne sont pas nombreux à venir...


----------



## chagregel (16 Novembre 2004)

Entre les exams et les fetes de noel, c'est pas facile de connaitre son emplois du temps!
mais je vous tient au courant!

Promis!!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> mais je vous tient au courant!
> 
> Promis!!



Pareil pour moi, je ne peux pas encore confirmer...


----------



## appleman (24 Novembre 2004)

Moi je pourrai normalement le samedi soir mais pas le vendredi soir, supercross oblige ...


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2004)

Prochaine *Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*


*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*

*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *

*Grenoble : A définir, mais c'est toujours à 19h30 *​ 

_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebOliver 
- Yefi
- litle_big_one (  Taho )
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2004)

la date est arrêtée à vendredi soir, le 10 Décembre. On cherche un autre resto, je vous tiens au courant...

Pendant ce temps, profitez-en pour mettre à jour votre choix !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

Prochaine *Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*


*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*

*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *

*Grenoble : A définir, mais c'est toujours à 19h30 *​ 

_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebOliver 
- litle_big_one (  Taho )
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
- Yefi (le vendredi c'est trop just le voyage à grenoble après le boulot, bien déçue...)


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2004)

_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebOliver 
- litle_big_one (  Taho )
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )
- Amok

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...

* Balooners est une menteuse : ce n'est pas l'anniversaire de sa copine !*

- Yefi (le vendredi c'est trop just le voyage à grenoble après le boulot, bien déçue...)


----------



## chagregel (29 Novembre 2004)

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*

*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*

*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *

*Grenoble : A définir, mais c'est toujours à 19h30 *​ 
_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebOliver 
- litle_big_one (  Taho )
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )
- Amok
- chagregel (ça dépasse  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
- Yefi (le vendredi c'est trop just le voyage à grenoble après le boulot, bien déçue...)


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2004)

Alors permettez-moi d'insister !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2004)

Bon la Chag, tu fais quoi? :love:    Je suis partante moi...


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon la Chag, tu fais quoi? :love:    Je suis partante moi...



La Chag, pour peu qu'elle ait un verre dans le nez, je crains qu'elle soit capable de tout faire...


----------



## chagregel (29 Novembre 2004)

Exactement !!!!    :rateau: 

bon alors, y'a Le Squal qui est motivé aussi? Et son alcoolique ... acolyte...  :rateau:   

Bref, On se motive?

Squat chez chagregel (3 personnes) :
-
-
-

Samedi ou Dimanche au ski? :
-chagregel (plutôt dimanche car samedi matin va etre dur)
-
-

Mouala  :love:


----------



## loudjena (29 Novembre 2004)

_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebOliver 
- litle_big_one (  Taho )
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )
- Amok
- Loudjena (je me tâte mais pas les pattes les filles ! )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...

* Balooners est une menteuse : ce n'est pas l'anniversaire de sa copine !*

- Yefi (le vendredi c'est trop just le voyage à grenoble après le boulot, bien déçue...)


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2004)

Et donc si j'ai bien compris, c'est ski juste après la bringue ?!  :love:  :love:


----------



## loudjena (29 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et donc si j'ai bien compris, c'est ski juste après la bringue ?!  :love:  :love:



Du ski, du ski, c'est vite dit  mais au minimum des glissades


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2004)

pas de ski prévu pendant la bouffe, je ne pense pas que le resto accepte que l'on vienne avec... mais pourquoi ! 

à priori, on rempilerait au bistro romain, des objections ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2004)

Ok, donc je viendrais avec LeSqual dès vendredi à midi (ok Chag?). Mais pour le ski ça risque de pas trop jouer, LeSqual doit être de retour at home le samedi soir.

A moins que l'on vienne dès jeudi (Chag?) et ski vendredi?  Mais bon ça va faire une semaine short...  Rentrée de l'AES Belge le mardi...  :love:   A voir. Je pense que l'on remettra la glisse à une autre fois malheureusement en ce qui me concerne.  Mais y quelque chose à monter de ce côté-là.


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... Je pense que l'on remettra la glisse à une autre fois malheureusement en ce qui me concerne.  Mais y quelque chose à monter de ce côté-là.


 
 J'aime bien le ski, moi aussi..


----------



## Balooners (29 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> * Balooners est une menteuse : ce n'est pas l'anniversaire de sa copine !*


 Comment ça, je suis une menteuse ?   Le 10 C'est son Anniversaire et le 11 On fête ça entre potes agés...:mouais:


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça, je suis une menteuse ?   Le 10 C'est son Anniversaire et le 11 On fête ça entre potes agés...:mouais:



Ce n'est pas du tout ce qu'elle disait !


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le ski, moi aussi..



oui mais nous pratiquons entre mecs : tu ne peux pas suivre et si il faut attendre tous les cinquante mètres que le chasse neige te libère la voie ...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas du tout ce qu'elle disait !





			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> On fête ça entre potes agés...:mouais:



Et ben bravo...  :mouais: J'espère que tu as la main verte quand même... Son truc c'est quoi, plutôt la salade aux concombres? 

Mais sinon, Amok tu confirmes ta présence? :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> oui mais nous pratiquons entre mecs : tu ne peux pas suivre et si il faut attendre tous les cinquante mètres que le chasse neige te libère la voie ...


 J'ai eu de très bons professeurs ..
 Mais bon, pas de polémique. 
 L'empirisme. Y'a que ça de vrai.


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu de très bons professeurs ..
> Mais bon, pas de polémique.
> L'empirisme. Y'a que ça de vrai.



Et puis, je suis sûr que tu n'as pas de lunettes jaunes ni de bonnet péruvien...


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Du ski, du ski, c'est vite dit  mais au minimum des glissades



c'est pô juste ça encore une fois... 

Ya personne qui veut venir faire du baby sitting au soleil ???     

On irait bien se faire une glissade nous aussi


----------



## Balooners (29 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas du tout ce qu'elle disait !


 Ben j'ai pas tout compris alors...:hein:


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2004)

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*

*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*

*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *

*Grenoble : Finalement, on reste au Bistro Romain, c'est toujours à 19h30 *​ 
_*Je viens !!*__






, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebOliver 
- litle_big_one (  Taho!)
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )
- Amok
- chagregel (ça dépasse  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
- Yefi (le vendredi c'est trop juste le voyage à Grenoble après le boulot, bien déçue...)


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2004)

A propos, c'est payé combien ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2004)

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*

*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*

*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *

*Grenoble : Finalement, on reste au Bistro Romain, c'est toujours à 19h30 *​ 
_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- WebOliver 
- LeSqual
- litle_big_one (  Taho!)
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )
- Amok
- chagregel (ça dépasse  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
- Yefi (le vendredi c'est trop juste le voyage à Grenoble après le boulot, bien déçue.


----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2004)

Ce Monsieur Taho fait n'importe quoi ! Il oublie la moitié des noms ! Il faut tout faire dans cette case .... 


_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Loudjena
- WebOliver 
- LeSqual
- litle_big_one (  Taho!)
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )
- Amok
- chagregel (ça dépasse  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
- Yefi (le vendredi c'est trop juste le voyage à Grenoble après le boulot, bien déçue.


----------



## loudjena (29 Novembre 2004)

Celle d'entre vous qui m'a zappée de la liste des *"je me tâte"* a interêt à m'y remettre vite fait !!!     :mouais:


----------



## loudjena (29 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce Monsieur Taho fait n'importe quoi ! Il oublie la moitié des noms ! Il faut tout faire dans cette case ....



Ha ! Ben voilà ! Exactement ce que je me disais


----------



## iTof (29 Novembre 2004)

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*​ 

*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*

*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *

*Grenoble : Finalement, on reste au Bistro Romain, c'est toujours à 19h30 *




_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Loudjena
- WebOliver 
- LeSqual
- litle_big_one (  Taho!)
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )
- Amok
- chagregel (ça dépasse  )
- iTof (et pourquoi pas )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
- Yefi (le vendredi c'est trop juste le voyage à Grenoble après le boulot, bien déçue.


----------



## loudjena (29 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ok, donc je viendrais avec LeSqual dès vendredi à midi (ok Chag?). Mais pour le ski ça risque de pas trop jouer, LeSqual doit être de retour at home le samedi soir.
> 
> A moins que l'on vienne dès jeudi (Chag?) et ski vendredi?  Mais bon ça va faire une semaine short...  Rentrée de l'AES Belge le mardi...  :love:



Et ton boss il t'as mis en place une jolie petite liste avec des smiley pour que tu t'inscrives dès fois que tu ais le temps de bosser ?


----------



## LeSqual (29 Novembre 2004)

Moi je me tâte encore.....  

J'ai peur que rencontrer Sa Majesté L'Amok :king:  (alors que je n'ai pas encore 1000 posts) me fasse un tel choque que mon coeur lache!      :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2004)

J'ai pas oublié des noms, tout le monde n'a pas dit s'il venait. D'ailleurs, pour le moment, je suis le seul à venir  !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et ton boss il t'as mis en place une jolie petite liste avec des smiley pour que tu t'inscrives dès fois que tu ais le temps de bosser ?



ça tombe juste sur la semaine de vacances que j'ai pris pour l'AES Liège...  Donc, d'une pierre deux coups.    :love: Mais bon, c'est vrai que je croule sous le boulot.       :sleep:


----------



## loudjena (29 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas oublié des noms, tout le monde n'a pas dit s'il venait. D'ailleurs, pour le moment, je suis le seul à venir  !



Ben on se tâte ! T'as pas vu ?


----------



## chagregel (29 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ok, donc je viendrais avec LeSqual dès vendredi à midi (ok Chag?). Mais pour le ski ça risque de pas trop jouer, LeSqual doit être de retour at home le samedi soir.
> 
> A moins que l'on vienne dès jeudi (Chag?) et ski vendredi?  Mais bon ça va faire une semaine short...  Rentrée de l'AES Belge le mardi...  :love:   A voir. Je pense que l'on remettra la glisse à une autre fois malheureusement en ce qui me concerne.  Mais y quelque chose à monter de ce côté-là.



Oula oula oula!!!!!  :rateau:  :rateau: 

Je crois que je vais avoir piscine


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2004)

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*

*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*

*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *

*Grenoble : Finalement, on reste au Bistro Romain, c'est toujours à 19h30 *​

_*Je viens !!*__






, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Web'O

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Loudjena
- LeSqual
- litle_big_one (  Taho!)
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )
- Amok
- chagregel (ça dépasse  )
- iTof (et pourquoi pas )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
- Yefi (le vendredi c'est trop juste le voyage à Grenoble après le boulot, bien déçue.


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*​ 

*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*​ 
*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *​ 
*Grenoble : Finalement, on reste au Bistro Romain, c'est toujours à 19h30 *​



_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Web'O
- LeSqual :love: 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Loudjena
- litle_big_one (  Taho!)
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )
- Amok
- chagregel (ça dépasse  )
- iTof (et pourquoi pas )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
- Yefi (le vendredi c'est trop juste le voyage à Grenoble après le boulot, bien déçue.


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2004)

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*​ 

*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*​ 
*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *​ 
*Grenoble : Finalement, on reste au Bistro Romain, c'est toujours à 19h30 *​



_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Web'O
- LeSqual :love: 
- Yefi (merci Michel !)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Loudjena
- litle_big_one (  Taho!)
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )
- Amok
- chagregel (ça dépasse  )
- iTof (et pourquoi pas )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...


----------



## appleman (30 Novembre 2004)

bon dsl mais si c'est vendredi sur je ne peux pas venir...a la prochaine


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2004)

la prochaine se tiendrait mi à fin janvier... mais on n'en est pas encore là !


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine se tiendrait mi à fin janvier... mais on n'en est pas encore là !



Il y a peut-être quelque-chose de plus conséquent à organiser pour fin janvier.  Journée à ski?


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il y a peut-être quelque-chose de plus conséquent à organiser pour fin janvier.  Journée à ski?



La voilà que la belle et bonne idée    

ça pourrai être sympa... :rateau: 

Sauf que y faut pas se tromper dans l'ordre des choses.... (neige et ensuite boissons.... parce que l'inverse ça peut faire très mal!!! :sick:  :casse: )


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que y faut pas se tromper dans l'ordre des choses.... (neige et ensuite boissons.... parce que l'inverse ça peut faire très mal!!!



P'tit joueur... T'es bien un Suisse toi !


----------



## appleman (30 Novembre 2004)

J'ai  pas suivi pourquoi on avait écarté le samedi soir qui me semblait avoir été évoqué au début...ca n'arrange personne ce jour?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai  pas suivi pourquoi on avait écarté le samedi soir qui me semblait avoir été évoqué au début...ca n'arrange personne ce jour?



En tout cas ça n'arrange pas les Suisses.


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> P'tit joueur... T'es bien un Suisse toi !




 :mouais:


----------



## appleman (30 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas ça n'arrange pas les Suisses.



mouais comme d'hab...toujours à nous embeter ces p'tits suisses


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> mouais comme d'hab...toujours à nous embeter ces p'tits suisses



Vous pouvez aussi faire votre dîner le samedi soir... Mais vous devrez pous passer de notre royale présence.


----------



## appleman (30 Novembre 2004)

non ca il n'en est pas question bien sur! mais au fait pourquoi vous pouvez pas le samedi soir...il y a pas de samedi en suisse???


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> non ca il n'en est pas question bien sur! mais au fait pourquoi vous pouvez pas le samedi soir...il y a pas de samedi en suisse???



Je sens qu'on va encore me parler du temps Web'O... :mouais:  :mouais:   

PS: je t'en pose des questions Appleman...


----------



## LeSqual (30 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> PS: je t'en pose des questions Appleman...



ouais ouais ouais.....!!!  C'est vrai ça.....   on t'en pose des question!!???  :hein:    



     

Ben en faite... pour être clair et précis dans l'expliquation... c'est parce que... ben on peut pas!  :rateau: 

  :rose: 

ok ... je re passerai....


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ouais ouais ouais.....!!!  C'est vrai ça.....   on t'en pose des question!!???  :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, les Suisses.... Si ca continue, j'interviens.... Silence!


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...Mais vous devrez pous passer de notre royale présence.


suisse ! royale !!!
Là, il y a un iatus 


MP à Taho : si tout ce flood te gène, dis le, j'ai un train en partance pour "les chèvres" 
C'est gratuit, y a pas besoin de passeport, il y a un wagon spécial suisse avec un compartiment réservé en permanence pour une certaine famille vaudoise, floodeurs patentés et alcooliques impénitents  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai  pas suivi pourquoi on avait écarté le samedi soir qui me semblait avoir été évoqué au début...ca n'arrange personne ce jour?


Sur le forum PG, plusieurs on voté pour le vendredi
et ça permet de tester ce que donne la soirée un vendredi...


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2004)

Golf : non, ça fait partie de l'esprit MacG dirais-je !
Donc combien de petits suisses ce soir là ?
j'en compte deux...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Golf : non, ça fait partie de l'esprit MacG dirais-je !
> Donc combien de petits suisses ce soir là ?
> j'en compte deux...



Oui, deux...   :rateau: 

D'autres viennent? :rose:


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Certes, mais :affraid: ces deux là font autant de bruit qu'un autocar d'italiens


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Et boivent comme des polonais en manque


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2004)

Qui parlait de flood ici?...   Tu descends à Grenoble Alain?


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Non, pas avant janvier ou février 2005


----------



## appleman (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais :affraid: ces deux là font autant de bruit qu'un autocar d'italiens



Une fois sur place, web'o se calme... c'est une chance...il est tout gentil notre web'o en fait faut pas croire!


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> il est tout gentil notre web'o en fait faut pas croire!



Oui, oui... non, rien.


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> ...il est tout gentil notre web'o en fait faut pas croire!


1/ tu ne l'as vu qu'une fois 
2/ t'as dû quitter la table trop tôt  :rateau: ou t'étais déjà out  :mouais:


----------



## iTof (30 Novembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Sur le forum PG, plusieurs on voté pour le vendredi
> et ça permet de tester ce que donne la soirée un vendredi...


 donc c'est plutôt vendredi 9 décembre ? Si j'ai bien compris


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> donc c'est plutôt vendredi 9 décembre ? Si j'ai bien compris



Là t'es en 2005.


----------



## Taho! (1 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> donc c'est plutôt vendredi 9 décembre ? Si j'ai bien compris


comme écris dans le sujet, la bouffe aura lieu le vendredi 10 décembre 2004
tu viens ? mets à jour le sujet...


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> suisse ! royale !!! Là, il y a un iatus


 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> MP à Taho : si tout ce flood te gène, dis le, j'ai un train en partance pour "les chèvres"  C'est gratuit, y a pas besoin de passeport, il y a un wagon spécial suisse avec un compartiment réservé en permanence pour une certaine famille vaudoise, floodeurs patentés et alcooliques impénitents  :rateau:


Ben voyons.....  :mouais:  tu as de la chance que on t'aime bien....   :love: 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais ces deux là font autant de bruit qu'un autocar d'italien


Hé oui... comment tu sais que je suis un quart italien ?!?!    (vérédique)  



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Ils boivent comme de polonais en manque


Bon.. y va se calmer le Monsieur!    :rateau: 

  :rose:  

A tout bientôt l'Ami!  :love:


----------



## chagregel (1 Décembre 2004)

Changement de programme, je remonte a Paris pour le week end voir ma femme.

Désolé a ceux qui comptait sur moi pour les heberger.

Bonne bouffe!


----------



## chagregel (1 Décembre 2004)

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*​ 

*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*​ 
*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *​ 
*Grenoble : Finalement, on reste au Bistro Romain, c'est toujours à 19h30 *​



_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Web'O
- LeSqual :love: 
- Yefi (merci Michel !)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Loudjena
- litle_big_one (  Taho!)
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )
- Amok
- iTof (et pourquoi pas )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- chagregel (ça dépasse  )
- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2004)

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*​ 

*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*​ 
*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *​ 
*Grenoble : Finalement, on reste au Bistro Romain, c'est toujours à 19h30 *​



_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Yefi (merci Michel !)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Loudjena
- litle_big_one (  Taho!)
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )
- Amok
- iTof (et pourquoi pas )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- chagregel (ça dépasse  )
- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
- WebO (à moins de trouver un logement de dernière minute)
- LeSqual


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*​ 

*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*​ 
*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *​ 
*Grenoble : Finalement, on reste au Bistro Romain, c'est toujours à 19h30 *​



_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Yefi (merci Michel !)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Loudjena
- litle_big_one (  Taho!)
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )
- Amok
- iTof (et pourquoi pas )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- chagregel (ça dépasse  )
- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
- WebO (à moins de trouver un logement de dernière minute)
- LeSqual (à moins que Webo trouve un logement de dernière minute    )


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2004)

Les Suisses vont se faire chambrer (viendra, viendra pas)... :rose: 

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*​ 

*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*​ 
*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *​ 
*Grenoble : Finalement, on reste au Bistro Romain, c'est toujours à 19h30 *​



_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Yefi (merci Michel !)
- WebO (camping...)
- LeSqual (camping sous la tante)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Loudjena
- litle_big_one (  Taho!)
- Appleman (on prend les memes et on recommence )
- Amok
- iTof (et pourquoi pas )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- chagregel (ça dépasse  )
- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...


----------



## appleman (1 Décembre 2004)

dsl me suis trompé :rose:


----------



## appleman (1 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> 1/ tu ne l'as vu qu'une fois
> 2/ t'as dû quitter la table trop tôt  :rateau: ou t'étais déjà out  :mouais:



pas de fanfaronnade golf... moi au moins je suis venu la derniere fois...


----------



## appleman (1 Décembre 2004)

Les Suisses vont se faire chambrer (viendra, viendra pas)... :rose: 

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*​ 

*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*​ 
*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *​ 
*Grenoble : Finalement, on reste au Bistro Romain, c'est toujours à 19h30 *​



_*Je viens !!*__






, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Yefi (merci Michel !)
- WebO (camping...)
- LeSqual (camping sous la tante)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Loudjena
- litle_big_one (  Taho!)
- Amok
- iTof (et pourquoi pas )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- chagregel (ça dépasse  )
- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
-Appleman:je suis au supercross...donc je peux pas venir


----------



## golf (1 Décembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> pas de fanfaronnade golf... moi au moins je suis venu la derniere fois...


Heu ! Mais il me chambre là  :hein: 
J'ai pas pu aller à votre réunion de chef lieu de canton parce que..., parce que...
On réglera çà en janvier ou février  :mouais: 

Remarque cela peut valoir le coup de venir rien que pour prendre des photos la délégation helvétique au camping municipale :rateau: 

Entre temps, j'aurai vu ces deux oiseaux dans un pince fesse en gelbique


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

Les Suisses vont se faire chambrer (viendra, viendra pas)... :rose: 

Ben voyons....:mouais:  :hein:  (tout le monde sait que on est un peu lent et très souvent neutre.... alors hésiter c'est déja pas trop mal....     :rose: 

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*​ 

*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*​ 
*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *​ 
*Grenoble : Finalement, on reste au Bistro Romain, c'est toujours à 19h30 *​



_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Yefi (merci Michel !)
- WebO (camping...)
- LeSqual (camping sous la tante) (c'est pas tente normallement?!?  Moi je veux pas de jeux sexuelle si ya pas ma Pitchoune dans le coup...   :rose: )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Loudjena
- litle_big_one (  Taho!)
- Amok
- iTof (et pourquoi pas )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- chagregel (ça dépasse  )
- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
-Appleman:je suis au supercross...donc je peux pas venir


----------



## loudjena (2 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> - LeSqual (camping sous la tante) (c'est pas tente normallement?!?  Moi je veux pas de jeux sexuelle si ya pas ma Pitchoune dans le coup...   :rose: )



Ben oui, tiens au fait, pourquoi elle ne vient pas ta Pitchoune ? Qu'es-ce que tu lui a encore fait ? 
 :mouais: 

_Ps : prenez vos mouffles pour le camping, il à neigé._


----------



## LeSqual (2 Décembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, tiens au fait, pourquoi elle ne vient pas ta Pitchoune ? Qu'es-ce que tu lui a encore fait ? :mouais:



Ma Pitchoune elle vient pas... parce que ya beaucoup de boulot dans sa boite en fin d'année et que elle a déja pris 2 jours pour la Belgique!    

Et moi je lui fais que des "bonnes choses"    :rose: 

 

PS: _ok... on prendra les gants!_  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, tiens au fait, pourquoi elle ne vient pas ta Pitchoune ? Qu'es-ce que tu lui a encore fait ?
> :mouais:
> 
> _Ps : prenez vos mouffles pour le camping, il à neigé._


point encore à Grenoble, mais d'ici le 10...


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2004)

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*​ 

*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*​ 
*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *​ 
*Grenoble : Finalement, on reste au Bistro Romain, c'est toujours à 19h30 *​



_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Yefi (merci Michel !)
- WebO (camping...)
- LeSqual (camping sous la tante) (c'est pas tente normallement?!?  Moi je veux pas de jeux sexuelle si ya pas ma Pitchoune dans le coup...   :rose: )
- Loudjena
- l'Amok

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- litle_big_one (  Taho!)
- iTof (et pourquoi pas )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- chagregel (ça dépasse  )
- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
-Appleman:je suis au supercross...donc je peux pas venir


----------



## appleman (3 Décembre 2004)

vous avez prévu quelque chose le samedi dans la journée? car la je pourrais etre de la partie eventuellement...


----------



## iTof (6 Décembre 2004)

des lyonnais sont-ils partants ? Touba est-il toujours dans la Capitale des Gaules ? On pourrait partir à plusieurs ? Allô, y'a quelqu'un ???


----------



## Taho! (6 Décembre 2004)

vienne qui veut, il suffit juste de prévenir à l'avance que nous réservions le restaurant pour le bon nombre !


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> vienne qui veut, il suffit juste de prévenir à l'avance que nous réservions le restaurant pour le bon nombre !



Bon, et du côté des pommes grenettes, vous êtes combien ?


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> vienne qui veut, il suffit juste de prévenir à l'avance que nous réservions le restaurant pour le bon nombre !


Les listes sont là pour çà 
iTof, je vais te botter le A  (merde c'est un clavier qwerty)


----------



## Taho! (6 Décembre 2004)

entre MacG et PG, nous sommes 13 (!) au dernier pointage, mais on pourrait être plus nombreux...

Viendront en guest stars une personne d'Apple (Michel Netzer pour ne pas le citer) et un rédacteur de Xrings


----------



## Amok (6 Décembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> entre MacG et PG, nous sommes 13 (!) au dernier pointage, mais on pourrait être plus nombreux...
> 
> Viendront en guest stars une personne d'Apple (Michel Netzer pour ne pas le citer) et un rédacteur de Xrings



Judas, ca me va tout à fait comme rôle. Pour Mister Netzer, j'espère qu'il a prévu la hote pleine de cadeaux. Moi à chaque fois que je vais chez Apple ca me coute un max, alors chacun son tour ! 


Je dis ca, mais à lui de voir si il a envie de terminer la soirée à jouer à Colin Maillard tout seul sur l'autoroute....


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Décembre 2004)

je ne peux pas venir , j'ai piscine   





  :hein: 


 OK, OK la sortie elle est par où ?   :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Décembre 2004)

non en fait, je bosse jusqu'à 21H00 au moins


----------



## Taho! (7 Décembre 2004)

tu pourrais venir nous rejoindre après !


----------



## iTof (8 Décembre 2004)

*Pomme Bouffe [CPG Bouffe]*​ 



*Vendredi 10 Décembre 2004*​ 
*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse... *​ 
*Grenoble : Finalement, on reste au Bistro Romain, c'est toujours à 19h30 *​ 



_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Yefi (merci Michel !)
- WebO (camping...)
- LeSqual (camping sous la tante) (c'est pas tente normallement?!? Moi je veux pas de jeux sexuelle si ya pas ma Pitchoune dans le coup...  :rose: )
- Loudjena
- l'Amok

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


- litle_big_one (  Taho!)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- chagregel (ça dépasse  )
- Balooners Euh dans ces dates là je ne peux pas venir c'est l'anniversaire de ma copine...
-Appleman:je suis au supercross...donc je peux pas venir 
- iTof (je garde les fauves ce soir-là, mamour rentre tard   : mais OK pour une prochaine en Rhône-Alpes, en Suisse    ou sur Paris )


----------



## Taho! (9 Décembre 2004)

Dans l'urgence, j'ai demandé le même menu que la dernière fois : 

- Entrée 
Tomate - Mozarella 
Rillettes de thon 
Dorilles de courgettes 

- Plat 
Bavette 
Risotto spécial (sorte de paëlla) 
Escalope de saumon milanaise 
Escalope de volaille 

Le tout hors boissons (kir offert). Les desserts seront à la carte (3 euros)

La prochaine fois, on prendra le temps de faire correctement les choses

Autre nouvelle : on sera sans doute proche de 20 personnes !


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2004)

Super... Merci Taho!.   Bon, faut encore que je me souvienne ce que j'ai pris la dernière fois...  :casse: 

Ah oui, j'avais fait des photos... 

A demain.


----------



## iTof (9 Décembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'urgence, j'ai demandé le même menu que la dernière fois :
> 
> - Entrée
> Tomate - Mozarella
> ...


 snif, snif, snif... 
> bonne soirée


----------



## LeSqual (10 Décembre 2004)

Salut l'équipe!

Content de vous rencontrer dans quelques heures!!!   

Mais dans l'urgence  .... Je ne mange pas de poisson  :rose:   

Est-ce que ya le choix entre saumon et volail ??? c'est bien ça???  

A tout de suite!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Mais dans l'urgence  .... Je ne mange pas de poisson  :rose:
> 
> Est-ce que ya le choix entre saumon et volail ??? c'est bien ça???



Non... le menu est en fait quatre plats...   A tout de suite...


----------



## loudjena (10 Décembre 2004)

Faites bonne route  Prenez vos mouffles, vos bonnets ©®Foguène et vos moon boots  Ha et puis vos lunettes (mais vous n'avez pas froid aux yeux, ça ça se voit ! )
J'ai vérifié, le camping est ouvert ! Pensez à vos duvets.
C'est kiki conduit ? LeSqual ou toi ?


----------



## LeSqual (10 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non... le menu est en fait quatre plats...   A tout de suite...



OUPS pour le menu... j'avais encore du caca dans les yeux!!!    :rose:  :rateau: 

et en ce qui concerne la conduite... c'est Webo... parce que moi je suis encore bourré de hier soir.... :sick: 

 A+  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Faites bonne route  Prenez vos mouffles, vos bonnets ©®Foguène et vos moon boots  Ha et puis vos lunettes (mais vous n'avez pas froid aux yeux, ça ça se voit ! )
> J'ai vérifié, le camping est ouvert ! Pensez à vos duvets.
> C'est kiki conduit ? LeSqual ou toi ?



Merci. A toute.  (eh, on sait ce que c'est le froid en Suisse aussi...  )

Rien oublié? (Bonnet à Paul, c'est ok, lunettes, ok... , chauffe-pieds, couverture de survie, bouteilles à oxygène, crampons piolets, anti-gel, lave-glace, chauffe-eau, démonte-pneus, monte-charge, ascenseur, benne basculante, voiture amphibie si on arrive par l'Isère, ULM, passeport,... ) Non, c'est bon...  J'ai tout...


----------



## Taho! (10 Décembre 2004)

Et bien bonne route et à ce soir !


----------



## Taho! (11 Décembre 2004)

la soirée vient de se terminer je ne dirais rien sur les membres du forum présents ce soir, ils assument ce qu'il ont fait !
reste à attendre les photos, je laisse le soin à Chagregel et WebO de les mettre en ligne.
La dernière fois, nous avions eu les plats, cette fois, ce seront les assaisonnements !
la prochaine aura lieu en janvier, la date sera mise en ligne dans un nouveau sujet


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2004)

Je crains le pire :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je crains le pire :affraid:



Comme tu as raison...   Ces gens-là de Pomme Grenette ne savent pas se tenir à table  y causent que de Mac...


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> la soirée vient de se terminer je ne dirais rien sur les membres du forum présents ce soir, ils assument ce qu'il ont fait !






			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Je crains le pire :affraid:



  

Flippe pas Golf : nous avons été à la hauteur de notre réputation !


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2004)

Moi, je ne flippe pas 
C'est juste que c'est un nouveau resto où on pourra plus mettre les pieds


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2004)

Voilà... de retour à la maison. 

Au fait, j'ai des photos à poster...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

*Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*






*LOVE*​



​



Il ne va pas être déçu de m'avoir cotoyé ce week-end


----------



## chagregel (11 Décembre 2004)

*Le Squal* (a nos voisins de droite discutant X-Serveur en SSH sur le port PHP du terminal   )
-Dites mois mitch! Quels sont les orifices Apple compatibles avec les organes humains?
*Taho* qui s'emmêle :
-Y'a le Superdrive!
*Loudjena * ahurie par une telle réflexion :
-Mais non la fente c'est pour lécher!

WebO, Amok et moi, sous la table


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> *Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'en connais un qui va avoir un retour difficile !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

Il l'a voulu il l'a eu !

A mais moi faut pas me dire deux fois de faire des conneries !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a voulu il l'a eu !
> 
> A mais moi faut pas me dire deux fois de faire des conneries !



Faut dire qu'avec la dose qu'il est envoyée au Phenomen...  Bières, vodkas... Deux (?) killers, plus le truc qui explose le crâne... Tempête de cervelle?   :love: Faut pas s'étonner...


----------



## Amok (11 Décembre 2004)

Plus 4 ou 5 litres de bière dans l'après midi....


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2004)

Les photos... Commentaires validés et censurés par Golf pour certains...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je ne flippe pas
> C'est juste que c'est un nouveau resto où on pourra plus mettre les pieds



On dirait que tu vas pouvoir y remettre les pieds en fin de compte  À part une ou deux exhibitions sous la table  et un peu de maquillage marron sur la figure...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les photos...



C'est étrange, mais la première question qui m'est venue à l'esprit (et quand je dis à l'esprit...) c'est : "Il aime les films de gladiateurs, Chag ?"   :love:


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que tu vas pouvoir y remettre les pieds en fin de compte  À part une ou deux exhibitions sous la table  et un peu de maquillage marron sur la figure...


Ah mais au moins, ceux qui n'ont pas peur de se rencontrer et de se montrer donnent du grain à moudre aux virtuels


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Décembre 2004)

Et LeSqual n'est toujours pas rentré... Il a une soirée avec sa société d'étudiants, autant dire qu'il va maintenir son taux d'alcoolémie à un niveau plus qu'acceptable  

J'espère juste qu'il va retrouvé la porte d'entrée 

Bisous à tous :love: Et peut-être à la prochaine


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2004)

Bon, pour LeSqual, l'a intérêt à bien se tenir (je détiens en otage les 7 litres de bières qu'il a ramené de Grenoble...  )

Tiens, vais m'en ouvrir une... 

PS: t'ain la honte: on a mangé au MacDo à Carrefour à Grenoble avant de rentrer! oo:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

En plus c'est pas le bon macDo pour le wifi ! quelle bande de naz....

heuuuu ok je sors....


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> En plus c'est pas le bon macDo pour le wifi ! quelle bande de naz....
> 
> heuuuu ok je sors....



On a pas pris nos portables, comme on pensait pas causer de Mac au dîner...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Meuuuuhhhh ouaiiiip rattrappe toi !

Et puis t'as même pas dit merci pour le super poster qui fait laser starwars......  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Meuuuuhhhh ouaiiiip rattrappe toi !
> 
> Et puis t'as même pas dit merci pour le super poster qui fait laser starwars......  :rateau:



Si, j'ai dit merci au Monsieur.   Bon, elle va se calmer Mamzelle Pommes...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

:rose:  :rose: Ben quoi.... c'est vous qui avez insisté hier soir pour que je vienne plus sur votre forum..... faut assumer maintenant !


----------



## chagregel (12 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est étrange, mais la première question qui m'est venue à l'esprit (et quand je dis à l'esprit...) c'est : "Il aime les films de gladiateurs, Chag ?"   :love:



Ca dépasse


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose: Ben quoi.... c'est vous qui avez insisté hier soir pour que je vienne plus sur votre forum..... faut assumer maintenant !



Non, non reste...   Un killer avant d'aller au lit?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais au moins, ceux qui n'ont pas peur de se rencontrer et de se montrer donnent du grain à moudre aux virtuels



Il faut bien faire tourner la boutique


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2004)

Faut quand même que je raconte notre passage à la douane au retour. 

Le douanier: «Vous avez des marchandises à déclarer?»
LeSqual: «Oui, 7 litres de bière.»
Le douanier: «C'est bon, allez-y.»


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> LeSqual: «Oui, 7 litres de bière.»


mdr
A voir vos têtes, il a du penser qu'ils n'étaient pas dans le coffre


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut quand même que je raconte notre passage à la douane au retour.
> 
> Le douanier: «Vous avez des marchandises à déclarer?»
> LeSqual: «Oui, 7 litres de bière.»
> Le douanier: «C'est bon, allez-y.»



LeSqual, le plus grand des houblonstrafiquants du monde.


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> LeSqual, le plus grand des houblonstrafiquants du monde.



non, il a du tomber sur un douanier sobre  :rateau:


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut bien faire tourner la boutique


Quelle boutique ?
T'as une boutique ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quelle boutique ?
> T'as une boutique ?



.....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne réponds pas sinon tu vas m'envoyer paître avec les chèvres loin du gratin



mais de quoi t'est-ce qu'il sagit donc


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne réponds pas sinon tu vas m'envoyer paître avec les chèvres loin du gratin
> .....


Tu mérites tout de même le titre de championne des forums des réparties dilatoires


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu mérites tout de même le titre de championne des forums des réparties dilatoires



.....


----------



## loudjena (12 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> En plus c'est pas le bon macDo pour le wifi ! quelle bande de naz....
> 
> heuuuu ok je sors....



Si, si à Paris au MacDo pagode chez les chinois, ça marche au poil


----------



## LeSqual (12 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> *Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben voyons...  :hein:  :mouais: 


Quelle merveilleuse soirée inoubliable!!!     :rose:  :rateau:   

Du Chag, de la Majesté, du M.Applesurlajoue, crème vanille & chocolat, Momie en veut tu en voilà, bières et shot de Vodka!!!!  que du bonheur!!!

Qui reprends une ch'tite bière?!?  

@ Yeti: Merci pour le petit coucou si sympathique...  :rose: et surtout si discret   :rateau:  :love:   

Vivement la prochaine... que je me lâche un peu....   (c'était ma première... j'étais un peu coincé...)


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Vivement la prochaine... que je me lâche un peu....   (c'était ma première... j'étais un peu coincé...)



Finalement, j'sais pas trop si je vais venir  Je crains le pire... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> @ Yeti



Je fais quoi là ?? je me fâche tout de suite??? :mouais: 



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> : Merci pour le petit coucou si sympathique...  :rose: et surtout si discret   :rateau:  :love:



Oui je sais, je suis plutôt timide comme fille...


----------



## Taho! (13 Décembre 2004)

Merci à tous d'être venus, notamment de la part de ceux qui viennent de loi : Suisse, Chambéry, Marseille (si j'ai bien suivi), Bourgoin...
Yefi : et la liste ?


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Je fais quoi là ?? je me fâche tout de suite??? :mouais:



Oups....  :rose:   

ça doit être à cause des 2 bières du même nom que j'ai bue en fin de soirée....


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous d'être venus, notamment de la part de ceux qui viennent de loi : Suisse, Chambéry, Marseille (si j'ai bien suivi), Bourgoin...
> Yefi : et la liste ?




Sans vouloir balancer (  ) la femme des neiges Yéti pensait plus à observer avec un effroi mélé d'admiration la Chagregel baffrer à moitié nue un saladier de mayonnaise a la cuillère, ou le squal se tartiner le menton de crème au chocolat en engloutissant des hectolitres de bière que de noter la liste des convives...


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir balancer (  ) la femme des neiges Yéti pensait plus à observer avec un effroi mélé d'admiration la Chagregel engloutir à moitié nue un saladier de mayonnaise a la cuillère, ou le squal se tartiner le menton de crème au chocolat en engloutissant des hectolitres de bière que de noter la liste des convives...



MDR!!!     

Peut-être pensait-elle également au manque de neige de cette saison et donc de ce faite au déBOIREs qu'elle allait subir pour construire son igloo 2004-2005    :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Balooners (13 Décembre 2004)

Bon, alors comme ça on fait le fête sans moi ???:hein:

 En plus vous êtes allez au Pheno Vendredi Soir ?? Maurice le patron m'a rien dit Samedi 

 Heu c'est quand la prochaine ?


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2004)

Petit résumé pour ceux qui n'étaient pas là.

C'était une froide journée de décembre. Des filaments d'ouate écharpaient* les monts alentour et de la grisaille sourdait une rumeur amplifiée par les gazettes locales : ce soir quelques membres -et pas des plus mous- de MacG seraient dans les lieux. Restait à savoir où, l'information ayant été gardée secrète pour des raisons de sécurité évidentes.

12:08. Grimés en Francais moyens, baguette et béret pour échapper à la meute paparaziesque, les deux représentants de l'Helvétie débarquaient. Le temps de faire offrande à l'Amok d'une cassette de pièces d'argent chocolatées qu'il accepta de bonne grace, l'équipe envahissait une brasserie de la place Grenette afin de repérer les lieux et de vider d'un seul coup de glotte les réserves de bierre de l'établissement. Repas achevé, Le squal sortit sous les applaudissements de la foule dans un bruit de gaz difficilement contrôlés, autographes sonores qui mirent les enfants en joie bien avant le 25 décembre.

Propulsés par ses vents gracieux nous nous posames après une courte visite de la ville à petits pas, la vessie du requin déclarant forfait, dans un bar de bon goût à l'ambiance sonore difficilement oubliable pour préparer sérieusement notre keynote.

Mais la soirée avançait, jettant par dessus les pics acérés des chaines montagneuses des guirlandes de lumière dorée. Les habitants se pressaient sur les boulevards, coiffés de bonnets multicolores, les bras chargés de paquets enrubannés. Les premières fééries de Noel éclaboussaient les visages radieux de tant de beauté. Etc, etc. Grenoble, terre de contrastes. Visitez le site de l'office du tourisme, une chartreuse offerte aux 50 premiers.

Bref, conscients de la mission qui était notre et après avoir attrapé Loudj' (couverte pour l'occasion de bijoux comestibles) nous nous rendimes dans l'antre de la Chagregel qui visiblement comattait devant la Star academy au milieu de reliefs des repas de la semaine, voir du mois.

Coiffée d'un slip kangourou elle méditait (nous dit elle) sur les malheurs du monde. Après un bref instant de recueillement commun, le temps qu'elle enfile sa veste de mouton retournée (car il s'agit ici du vêtement, non de l'animal)  nous affrontions le blizzard, sautant comme des cabris par dessus les rails du tram et les étrons de Caribous -espèce fort commune dans ces régions de montagne où même les chiens les plus endurcis périssent gelés, étranges statues de glace aux stalactites labiales irisés sous la lune chenette.

Le "Bistrot Romain", enfin. Nous ne cacherons pas, malgré la modestie légendaire des Macgéens, la lueur d'admiration qui brillait dans l'oeil des autochtones lorsque, auréolés des gaz délétères qui brillaient tels des feux follets du squal nous apparîmes** dans la salle.

C'est à ce moment que tout bascula.

Nous qui étions venus pour distiller notre savoir technique légendaire et écouter religieusement les propos du représentant de la firme à la pomme croquée avons du subir une bande de Grenoblois déchainés  qui ne pensaient qu'a se faire remarquer par des actes que la morale réprouve. Le squal lui-même en perdit son fondement et après avoir laché un long soupir de l'hémisphère Sud sombra dans un sommeil profond, vite suivi par la Chag qui otant ses vêtements se roula en rond, piquant du nez dans son entre-jambes comme l'Amok dont la queue touffue battait d'énervement.

Seule Web'o y croyait encore, luttant pour imposer le fait que Mac OS X serveur était bien plus stable que Windows mais lâchant bien vite prise devant la hargne des autres participants que visiblement les applications Apple exaspéraient.

Le squal, dans un grondement de tonnerre urbi et orbi se réveilla alors et décida d'aller noyer son chagrin et sa déception dans l'alcool, non sans avoir au passage fougueusement embrassé la dénommée yéti qui ne s'en est pas remise (voir ses posts du lendemain) et dont l'accélération subite de la respiration -Web'O n'en a pas raté un centimètre carré, du moins dans le spectre visible- dénotait un désaroi bien compréhensible. C'est à ce moment que j'ai cessé d'avoir toute conscience. Il me fut rapporté ensuite que monsieur Apple avait promis de nous offrir des X serve et du matériel à vie et que tous les membres de pomme grenette seraient bannis de l'Apple store. Ces derniers éléments étant bien évidemment à prendre avec réserves.

Voila.

*   De : "mettre une écharpe". Faut tout vous expliquer, ca devient pénible.
** J'écris ce que je veux et comme nous sommes un poème, cela me semble adapté.


----------



## Balooners (13 Décembre 2004)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Amok._

 :love:


----------



## chagregel (13 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Mais la soirée avançait. Conscients de la mission qui était notre et après avoir attrapé Loudj' nous nous rendimes dans l'antre de la Chagregel qui visiblement comattait devant la Star academy au milieu de reliefs des repas de la semaine, voir du mois. Coiffée d'un slip kangourou elle méditait (nous dit elle) sur les malheurs du monde. (...)



   

A vous avez remarqué la vaisselle (je pensais être passé inaperçu sur ce coup! ) :rose: 

D'ailleurs en parlant de vaisselle, y'a pas un Grenoblois en mal de modo qui voudrait me faire 2 semaines de vaisselle aujourd'hui?  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2004)

Je retire ce que j'ai dit précedemment. Il va falloir semble-t-il envisager des man½uvres dilatoires pour que l'ambassadeur d'Italie ne demande pas à celui du Vatican d'intercéder auprès du Pape. Il envisage l'excommunication dereuchef avec interdiction à Melchior et Balthazar de visiter la suisse et la région grenobloise.


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Petit résumé pour ceux qui n'étaient pas là.



A lire et relir sans se lasser!!!!     
Et quand en plus on peut mettre des images sur ce que tu écrits.... ça devient insoutenable pour les zigomatiques!!!!     

Quand tu veux ou tu veux!


----------



## chagregel (13 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Quand tu veux ou tu veux!



Mon dieu!!!    

C'est le coming out!!!  :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu!!!
> 
> C'est le coming out!!!  :rateau:



Tu peux me mettre le lien de la page où on trouve le tien... tu m'intéresses aussi!!!    :rose:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2004)

Merci Amok...  :up Pour ce résumé de la soirée, somme toute encore bien gentil au vu de ce qu'il s'est réellement passé...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

J'étais partie pour faire une réponse aux différents propos des MacGéens ....mais finalement je vais me taire ..... Ah si juste une chose:mouais: .... Encore une fois Yéti et je m'en vais


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> J'étais partie pour faire une réponse aux différents propos des MacGéens ....mais finalement je vais me taire ..... Ah si juste une chose:mouais: .... Encore une fois Yéti et je m'en vais



ah non    ne nous prive pas de tes commentaires  :rateau: 

... yefi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Bon alors juste un commentaire.......





Hummmm.......​







































*Vous êtes complètement OUF ! ! !*


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> *Vous êtes complètement OUF ! ! !*



T'en as mis du temps...   Bienvenue sur MacG...     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors juste un commentaire.......
> 
> Hummmm.......​
> *Vous êtes complètement OUF ! ! !*





suis rassuré: suis pas le seul à penser ça  :rateau: 

bienvenue au club


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de faire un passage sur les forums Grenette (je me suis même inscrit, c'est vous dire)... Eh bien ca déconne à tous les étages là bas ! A Grenoble on bouffe du clown tous les matins ! Pour peu que tu écorches un pseudo ou que tu déclares ne pas être adepte de la nioubitude, tu sens immédiatement que tu as mis les doigts dans l'alim de l'UC ! Ou alors ils n'ont toujours pas compris comment utiliser les smilleys !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Cela dit, je suis fort fort fort déçue........




y'a que les garçons qui ont eu le droit de jouer à Starwars samedi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ca m'interresse ! je viens de faire un passage sur les forums Grenette (je me suis même inscrit, c'est vous dire)... Eh bien ca déconne à tous les étages là bas ! A Grenoble on bouffe du clown tous les matins ! Pour peu que tu écorches un pseudo ou que tu déclares ne pas être adepte de la nioubitude, tu sens immédiatement que tu as mis les doigts dans l'alim de l'UC !



Et bien quoi ! tu ne supporte pas qu'une pauvre petite yefi te tienne tête mon cher Afrok ???? :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (13 Décembre 2004)

Yefi, one point, Amok, zero point...


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, je suis fort fort fort déçue........
> 
> y'a que les garçons qui ont eu le droit de jouer à Starwars samedi



Personne ne t'a empéché de jouer, mais tu avais peur d'abimer ton poster !


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Yefi, one point, Amok, zero point...



T'as le calcul un peu trop mental, Shumi, C'est pour ca que tu ne trouveras jamais le point MacG !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

PPPFFFFFFFFF n'importe quoi !
J'avais pas de poster moi ! j'ai piqué celui de Taho! pour mettre un coup sur la facce de Chargregel


----------



## House M.D. (13 Décembre 2004)

Mmmmm... blessé dans ton orgueil, te faire battre par une newbie de MacG?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

J'ai pas honte d'être newbie moi ! Pas comme certain !   :rateau:


----------



## squirrel (14 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire un passage sur les forums Grenette (je me suis même inscrit, c'est vous dire)... Eh bien ca déconne à tous les étages là bas ! A Grenoble on bouffe du clown tous les matins ! Pour peu que tu écorches un pseudo ou que tu déclares ne pas être adepte de la nioubitude, tu sens immédiatement que tu as mis les doigts dans l'alim de l'UC ! Ou alors ils n'ont toujours pas compris comment utiliser les smilleys !



si, si, on connaît ...  Quoi, l'accueil ne t'a pas plu ?


----------



## Taho! (14 Décembre 2004)

Coucou Squirrel
Pour ceux qui n'avaient pas encore vu, voici la date de la prochaine !


----------



## squirrel (14 Décembre 2004)

et chez toi, tu la mets pas la date ?


----------



## Taho! (15 Décembre 2004)

La date y est... 

maintenant que les débats digestifs, alcooliques et jedièsques sont terminés, Golf va enfin pouvoir clôturer (trois jours qu'il attends ça !)


----------



## Balooners (15 Décembre 2004)

C'est Le 21 C'est ça ? :hein: 

 Décidément, Vox Populis ne se fera pas entendre. Est-ce pour que certain de MacG ne viennent pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Heuuuu si je comprends bien ce qu'il se passe... la moitié des messages ont été virés ?  

 Tant pis si je me fais bannir at vitam eternam mais je trouve ca *NUL* !

Je m'en vais !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

chuis perdue....


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> chuis perdue....



C'est ça que tu cherches?


----------



## Balooners (15 Décembre 2004)

Golfffff ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça que tu cherches?


 
:rose: merci.....:rose: 

Promis je ne suis pas blonde pourtant....


----------



## Taho! (15 Décembre 2004)

pourtant, avec Golf, on a cherché à simplifier au maximum le nom des sujets et là c'est bien indiqué Décembre...
il est donc bien temps de fermer !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

*Ouai ben zut crotte flute ! chuis au boulot alors j'ai pas forcément le temps de regarder si c'est marqué décembre janvier, sondage, réponse, début, fin, tralali, tralala.....* 


Et puis pourquoi fermer ce topic on est le 15 décembre.... reste encore 15 jours


----------



## Balooners (15 Décembre 2004)

Je crois que c'est moi qui ai fais une boulette  j'avais rien compris  Je vous présente toutes mes confuses, je croyais qu'on était sur la Bouffe N°3


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Bon Baloonet


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Et le petit chuiche qui me demande de modérer ce fil


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Bon, pour ménager mes nerfs, je clos ce sujet


----------

